# Blocked solenoid valve?



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Was back flushing my Gaggia Classic and now struggle to remove the portafilter due to pressure building up. Any quick way to sort this or will I need to strip it down?

Missing my morning coffee, it's going to be a long day...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you getting any water coming out? If not and you think it is the solenoid have you seen this?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3334-How-to-check-if-the-solenoid-is-blocked

Presumably, in any event, you have removed the shower screen and block and given that a good clean.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds as if the solenoid is not releasing the water /pressure after brewing. Check black box on top of solenoid and listen for clicking (WITH GREAT CARE {LIVE CABLE'S} touch black box and feel for vibration) .If clicking is heard or sensed UNPLUG then remove S/VALVE and strip down and clean out, taking care to note and carefully handle small components.

Hold S/valve in a vice or screw it to a piece of wood to hold it to undo large nut.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah whipped off the shower screen and block then had to leave for work.

Not sure if solenoid is clicking due to the sound of the pump. Will tackle it tonight, thanks for the guide.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Koi I know your caught up with other problems with your classic but I have a pressure gauge and connector if you need it to do the opv mod. Just pm me to confirm. If not i'll offer it on here.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Stripping the classic is a lot easier than I thought, just label all the cables and it's a breeze.

Disconnected the pump and can hear the solenoid valve buzzing away, not sure about hearing a click. Took it apart and gave it a clean but when backflushing it releases pressure 1st time round but not 2nd so reckon the solenoid valve is faulty.

Need to try and get a new one and hope it sorts it, miss my coffees.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

koi said:


> Stripping the classic is a lot easier than I thought, just label all the cables and it's a breeze.
> 
> Disconnected the pump and can hear the solenoid valve buzzing away, not sure about hearing a click. Took it apart and gave it a clean but when backflushing it releases pressure 1st time round but not 2nd so reckon the solenoid valve is faulty.
> 
> Need to try and get a new one and hope it sorts it, miss my coffees.


If you email Mark at gaggiamanualservice

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/

or PM him through the forum, he will be able to sort you out with a solenoid - he sent me one in superfast time - as well as potentially confirm that it's what you need.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

New solenoid valve fitted and opv mod carried out, looking forward to a good coffee now


----------

